
Our Functional Future Or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love Haskell - joehillen
https://blog.fugue.co/2016-01-27-our-functional-future-or-how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-haskell.html
======
ranko
It's not clear to me that functional programming really is "losing the war on
adoption", as the article claims. Purely functional languages might not be
making a lot of headway, but it seems that there are enough widely-adopted
languages with enough FP features to consider that FP is becoming mainstream
these days.

